# 8dio Libraries - Long loading times



## dylanmixer (Oct 31, 2020)

I've recently purchased Century Brass 2.0 and their Deep Solo Collection (so far). I've noticed that in all instances, Kontakt hangs terribly while loading the patches up. I'm running Cubase 10.5 with Windows 10. When I click to load, Cubase & Kontakt freeze for sometimes minutes at a time before it finally loads the instrument. It does not do this with any other sample libraries. Only 8dios for some reason.

I had worked Century Brass in to my template and now the load time when opening my project is almost unbearable. I have both libraries running from an SSD m.2 drive.


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Oct 31, 2020)

Batch resave can help a bit, but only to a certain extent. Anything with the Century GUI makes Kontakt lock up here for a few seconds before it starts actually visibly loading anything. Anthology is especially bad about it, some of them take an exceptionally long time to start loading.


----------



## Manuel Stumpf (Oct 31, 2020)

a) Batch Resave
b) Have a look at your virus scanner

8Dio recently made a post about this:
https://8dio.com/2020/10/11/slow-load-times-in-kontakt/


----------



## Germain B (Oct 31, 2020)

You might want to have look here : https://vi-control.net/community/threads/batch-resave-doesnt-last.98032/
As Manuel Stumpf says, there's a good chance the Windows' Security is the problem. We gave solutions in the thread I linked.


----------



## dylanmixer (Oct 31, 2020)

Thank you guys. It was Windows Defender. I had an exclusion set up for my Sample Libraries folder, but it appears a Windows Update seemed to have reset that. Very frustrating. Fixed now!


----------

